# Tripping #2 Fuse on DX55



## Jim Simonsen (Sep 1, 2019)

recently i have been tripping the fuse at the number 2 location on my DX55 Case tractor. I replace it and after one or two uses, it blows again.
Any ideas what causes this?
It is the safety switch circuit and when blown, there is nothing when turning the key to start.


----------

